# Black Knot on Maple?



## kevins963 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a Japanese maple and it started getting black knots last year and it has really progressed since then. I searched up the disease and it looks like it is called black knots or Dibotryon morbosum. However, it says that Cherry and Plum trees are susceptible to the disease, and haven't seen anything regarding maples. Can anyone identify the disease by these pictures and confirm what it is?

View attachment 206141

View attachment 206142

View attachment 206143

View attachment 206144

View attachment 206145


----------



## PJM (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep, that's black knot alright, but that is not a Jap maple. Looks like it could be some kind a cherry. Too hard to tell from the photos. If its not too bad, you can prune out the infected branches.


----------



## Urban Forester (Nov 8, 2011)

its a Canada Red Cherry, no resistance to Blk. Knot. Cankers hold the spores that re-infect the tree next spring. Prune out as much as possible now to help reduce infection in 2012.


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 13, 2011)

You have my condolences. The year before last black knot got into one of my plums, by spring of last year it had that one killed and had moved on to two others of which there is little left after the pruning. Good luck buddy, and make sure you spray them next spring.


----------

